# New AT Chieftain - Vehicle Battery Flat (Sargent)



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

I take my motorhome out quite regularly so that bettery should be fully charged but yesterday I discovered my vehicle battery was reading about 9.5 volts. I assume the battery is a dud but if this was the case wouldn't the display over the door be showing a max rate of charge? Mine shows less than 1 amp


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

You would think so.

Also the new AT mh's have a solar panel so the battery shouldn't go flat.

Is something draining the battery?


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Your on about the engine battery??


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Bacchus, the engine battery (without the solar panel being directed to it) will drop to a low level ie 10.5v in around 3weeks, so it best to direct the charge from either the solar panel or 230v charge to the vehicle battery from time to time, say every two weeks for a day?. 

As Shane has said are you looking at the current going into the leisure battery? please forgive me if I am asking a daft question?

If you would like to talk to one of our technical people they may be able to help.

Tel 01482 678981

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

Just brought back the 'van from our dealer(Cntinental Motorhomes). They confirmed that the battery was as flat as a pancake. However, despite the fact the the 'van was a 2010 model, the battery was not coveed by a guarrantee. The replacement, not a fiat battery, was offered as a good willm gesture. 

What do you think??


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

My mates got an Autocruise Rhthym and his vehicle battery keeps doing the same as yours. He has cured it by fitting a Batterymaster so when it drops it takes charge from the leisure battery, which is being topped up by his solar panel. He is running tests in his drive to see if he can discover what, if anything, on his van is causing it.

If you want I'll keep you informed via the thread, as it might be a generic fault/happenig with the FIAT base vehicle.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Around four years ago we bought a new Mohican, two mornings later it would not start. The battery was duff. I jumped it with long leads from the leisure battery and went and got a new one. I paid for and fitted the new one because we were out in the wilds and I didn't want a whole palaver with the AA and Fiat Camper Assist spoiling my weekend.

I would not care what make the battery is as long as it works. Alan.


----------



## NicknClair (May 18, 2006)

Annsman said:


> My mates got an Autocruise Rhthym and his vehicle battery keeps doing the same as yours. He has cured it by fitting a Batterymaster so when it drops it takes charge from the leisure battery, which is being topped up by his solar panel. He is running tests in his drive to see if he can discover what, if anything, on his van is causing it.
> 
> If you want I'll keep you informed via the thread, as it might be a generic fault/happenig with the FIAT base vehicle.


If the Autocruise is the later style X250 series of Fiat/Citroen/Peugeot then I am afraid this is a known issue with discharging engine batteries as the Can Bus electrics take a drain from the motor's battery even when the engine is switched of and the motorhome is stood up.

Fiat will not publicly admit to this, but with the amount of motorhome's passing through our doors and copious amount of inspections/tests later, the conclusion was that the new style Fiat's have a "So called" natual quiescent drain.

What surprises me is that upon inspection and testing, they (Fiat) fitted a quick release negative engine battery terminal as standard, I wonder why they did that :roll: :roll:

If the Van isn't plugged in or solar present (meaning that the equipment can do both batteries at the same time), then it's worth taking a look at the Battery Master to assist in this issue. Battery Master can work with all types of Motorcaravan with all types of charging/distribution system and doesn't cause any issues. It transfers a safe and reliable 1.1amps of trickle charge when the engine battery falls 0.75V below the leisure battery circuit, meaning that the unused leisure battery can provide assistance whilst the resource is available. If the mains charger/solar panel is providing power to the leisure batteries, Battery Master detects this and transfers 1.1amps of power providing that a 0.75v difference is noticed.
This device is reasonably easy to fit to a confident DIY'er (3 wires), it is "fit and forget" and can be bought at the below link;

http://www.outdoorbits.com/battery-master-p-32.html

Failing this, PM me and I can give you details of cost of installation (Normally £99.95 Supply and Fit).

Rgs

Nick


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Ian Sargent

Is there anything in writing such as a leaflet which explains how to direct a solar charge to the vehicle battery. My Panel is directly wired into your EC400 Unit.

Earlier in the year I discovered that my solar panel was only charging the vehicle battery and your people helpfully told me how to direct the charge to the leisure batteries. However I've completely forgotten how to do this and I would not wish to trouble you by telephone every time I wanted to make an adjustment.

Thanks.


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

Many thanks to you all for your constructive and helpful replies - much appreciated. 

The dealer did stress to me that of course the base vehicle is nothing more than a modified "white van" . As such it was intended to be driven regularly - daily or there abouts. The converse is true for me in that regularly means once a fortnight or even longer. I am given to understand that there's quite a lot of electronics in the base vehicle that simply does not go to sleep. I am aware that my radio is permanently on standby and the tracker is wired into the vehicle battery. With all that in mind it is disappointing that this vehicle does not have the necessary adaptations to ensure both the vehicle and leisure batteries are kept topped up when on hook up.

I will look into the battery master suggestion.

I would have preferred the replacement battery to from Fiat simply because, if things go wrong with the electronics we don't end up with arguments about the validity of warranties


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

My Solar Panel which is wired directly from the Sargent PSU charges both engine and leisure batteries, or a least that what the panel above the door tells me, not had the battery charger switched on for nearly a year.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Broom

That arrangement might not suit everyone. If you are wildcamping or staying on Aires when you are likely to move on every few days you need the charge to be channelled to the leisure batteries only especially if you have a fridge which only runs on 12v. 

If you do move on frequently there is no point having the solar panel charging the vehicle battery. However, on occasions when the vehicle is laid up for weeks on end then the arrangement you describe is ideal.

It is possible to vary the way the solar panel charges the batteries through the Sargent ECU but unfortuneately there seem to be no written instructions on how to do this. However, they are extremely helpful when you telephone them but written instructions would be better.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

There is a simpler way and less expensive. Requires just a little effort.

http://www.motts.org/BRIDGING FUSE.htm
C.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi gelathae sorry for missing your post, but I have attached the Information for the EC400 system. 
If you select Smart charging on the PSU options (via the LCD display on the PSU) then this will look after both the vehicle and the leisure batteries giving priority to the lowest one, then it will maintain both.

I hope this helps but if you do need any further assistance I will try to get back to you sooner!!!!

Best regards

Ian S

http://www.sargentltd.co.uk/EC400 System Instructions Issue 2.pdf


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Thankyou very much. For clarification could you remind me which button to press to select "smart charging" - is it the red or yellow?

Could you also let me know whether it is possible to direct the solar charge to the vehicle battery only via the wall mounted control panel. Your purpose built plug was used to connect my solar panel to your unit if this is relevant.

The reason I ask this question is that OFF EHU my leisure batteries always show a charge reading on the display of in excess of 13v wheras my vehicle battery shows 12.5volts suggesting possibly that the solar panel is charging the leisure battery only.


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry to invade your thread gelathae, but wondered if _* IAN *_could tell me if the solar panel on my 2010 Comanche with EC325 ,charges vehicle battery all the time or do I have to ste it to do so

Baza


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi gelathae, if you press and hold the Yellow button for 5 seconds you will go into the advanced menu.
Once you are in the advanced menu press the Yellow button a number of times until the display show " SOLAR TO" now if you press the Red button you can toggle between "SMART" "LEISURE" & "VEHICLE"
When you are happy with the selection press and hold the Yellow button this will return you to the user menu and your changes will be stored.

Hi Baza I trust you are well?? on the EC325 the system has a dual solar regulator, which charges both the vehicle and leisure batteries independently but at the same time?? I hope that makes sense? if not then, the system is automatic and will look after both batteries without you doing anything.

Best regards

Ian S


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Ian, Yes I am well, hope your the same, yep I understand your reply ,Automatic sound nice and easy to me!!!

Baza


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi All and Ian if your still watching 
Assuming the solar panel doesnot work real well when there is snow and ice on the roof , should the fact the van is connected to mains still charge the vehicle battery. because 3 weeks ago we came back from Leeds and parked it in drive with el hook up connected , went to set off today and batter was too weak to start van and we had to jump start it , is it me doing something wrong or is there something wrong with charging system

Baza


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Baza I have just sent you a PM, if you could check a couple of things for me, as detailed in the PM.

or contact us on the support number 01482 678981

Best regards

Ian S


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I use Clive's bridging system when my MH ('03 Autotrail on a Sprinter base) is parked up on the drive. His system is MUCH cheaper than a battery master AND there is nothing to go wrong (other than blowing a fuse of course) 

Roof mounted solar panel keeps everything topped up all the time.

(edit)

Ian any chance of you producing a "plug in" addition for the "older" Sargent units like mine to do away with the need for battery masters or bridging cables ???


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sargents customer service*



Sargent said:


> Hi Baza I have just sent you a PM, if you could check a couple of things for me, as detailed in the PM.
> 
> or contact us on the support number 01482 678981
> 
> ...


I contacted Clive at Sargents yesterday following the above post ,Clive diagnosed the problem,faulty EC325 PSU, said he would send replacement, it arrived today and I fitted it and all is now well.
Once again Sargents must come top of the customer service league

Well done Ian and your team

Baza


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I would suggest that most of the leisure industry could learn a LOT from Sargents customer service skills !!!

Keep it up guys we REALLy appreciate it !!!


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Mrplodd said:


> I would suggest that most of the leisure industry could learn a LOT from Sargents customer service skills !!!
> 
> Keep it up guys we REALLy appreciate it !!!


I second that wholeheartedly :wink:

Sargent are one of the best trade members on mhf,all genuine advice is given foc with no strings attached


----------

